# Gravely 50" Mower, Drive Train Question



## KevinK2 (Aug 19, 2013)

I sense that this site is really for *Tractor* based mowers, but I'll give it a try. Buddy has a ~1990 Gravely Pro, 50" Mower with 18hp Kohler. From the rear you can see the transmission, with an output sprocket for primary #40 1/2"p chain drive. 

Model -- 49001
S/N ---- 635073

The problem is all Gravely old parts diagrams confirm the drive should use a #40 chain. But the chain measures at 5/8" pitch, and is severely worn, with idler adjusted to the max, and chain still a very loose fit.

Is it possible this unit could be a HD version with a 5/8" chain, oem from Gravely? Called Gravely and they thought it was an owner modification, but the pinion sprocket has a splined bore, which is a bit tricky to redo in a different (5/8") pitch.

Did this model ever come with a 5/8" chain?

Thanks for any input,

Kevin Kelleher


----------



## GrassSlave (Sep 8, 2016)

*Gravely 49001*

I also have a Gravely 49001 w/ 18 hp Kohler
but w/ a 60" deck
Do you know the name of this model Pro 300? Pro 200? Other?
I have not needed many parts but springs, belts, pulleys are normal wear items
Do you have a good parts source?

Thank you
Joe


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Actually Tractor Supply Company has sprockets that are splined bore,and Grainger Supply Company also lists them,in different pitches,as well.


----------

